# Newborn kittens - new at this!



## barry339 (Jul 8, 2004)

I took in the sweetest stray female a couple of weeks ago that was very pregnant - the best news was that she was negative for feline leukemia. The vet thinks she got pregant during her first heat, so she probably isn't a year old. She had her babies Sunday under the claw-footed tub in the bathroom, separated from my other cats. They are five, as cute as can be, and they all look to be doing fine. I was away when she had them, and when I first saw them, Sweetie must have cleaned up like a real pro, and done all of the things mama cats do, because it looked real clean. I check on them often, but not all of the time because I don't want to disturb her constantly. However, I have never had kittens before and I have a few questions:

When I check on them, sometimes one or two look to be nursing, but not all at one time. Sometimes no kittens are nursing and they are just sleeping with Sweetie. Should I be worried about this, or is the fact that they all look to be doing fine after four days sufficient evidence that they all are feeding? 

Sometimes when I check on them, Sweetie comes out to say hello, and rubs on my leg and purrs. A few of those times, as she's rubbing and purring, she'll bite my ankle hard, but not hard enough to draw blood - then she'll go back to rubbing and purring. Any ideas?

Thanks for your time and I enjoy reading the posts.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm not sure about the biting part.
Kittens dont constantly nurse, and when one is nursing the others may not be- this is nothing to worry about. It isnt unusual for there to be a runt aswell, not always when vienna had her litter there were no runts. So long as all are looking fat and healthy they should be fine. You can usually see/tell that they have fat tummies of milk!


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

My four kittens always did everything toghether (and still do!) - they nursed at the same time, slept at the same time, plaied at the same time...
Minù was a little smaller than the other ones, so I sometimes helped her find a free place for nursing.
You must be careful that mommy always gets enough food. She shoud eat double than before...
Mommy was happy when I went to see them and did not stop purring.
The first week she never left the babies alone.

About the biting part, I would not worry, my Bimba (mommy) does it since she was a baby, when she wants to play. I don't really like, but what can I do :?


----------

